# tanks



## wheels (Apr 1, 2003)

I have the chance to pick up a 100 gal tank! What type of filter system and heater will I need?


----------



## westy_UK (Feb 14, 2003)

Check out this thread :

Filters


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to equipment_


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

for the heater, get at least 5 watts per gallon or 3 watts per titanium heater. One with a digital thermomoter also is good.

As far as filters are concerned, you can get an aqua clear 500 and some type of bio filtration ilke an eheim canister filter. that will work well. If you want to spend some more cash, get a wet/dry filter. Thats just my my opinion though. There are many other ways to achieve good filtration.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Id use a canister(Eiheim 2126) or an AC 802 powerhead w/ prefilter mixed with an AC 500. Two 250 Watt Ebos and Two thermometers to check balance of temps on either side of the tank.


----------



## wheels (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the help everyone!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Anytime!! Keep us informed on what set up you decided to choose. And try to post up some pix too!! Good Luck!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Id use a canister(Eiheim 2126) or an AC 802 powerhead w/ prefilter mixed with an AC 500. Two 250 Watt Ebos and Two thermometers to check balance of temps on either side of the tank.


 is this what you run you 125 on..good choice..you have a very clean tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Id use a canister(Eiheim 2126) or an AC 802 powerhead w/ prefilter mixed with an AC 500. Two 250 Watt Ebos and Two thermometers to check balance of temps on either side of the tank.
> ...


 Nah, actually the electric bill came and I have to reduce power. Im going ghetto for now. Took out the AC 500 and AC 802, and only running the FilStar XP3.







But what I suggested is one of the best ways to clean and keep your tanks water crispy clean!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 haha..i feel you on the electricity bill..sometime i'm shocked..... :sad: noooooooo..


----------

